# hilfe, 6-fach screen, grafikfehler medion md96970 bildschirm defekt?



## Mr.Savage (13. Juli 2010)

hallo leute,
ich habe nen riesen problem und zwar stimmt  ihrgendwas garnicht mehr am lappi, dem gehts grade garnicht gut^^

also folgendes, ich habe einen 6-fach screen, heißt ich habe mehrere  bildschirme auf dem bildschirm.

der fehler ist sofort da wenn ich anmache, also ab den bios start!

ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting
(quelle:powerforen)

auserdem 4 bit farben...

heißt ich erkenne nichts weil die farben nicht stimmen und die schrift  3-4mm groß ist und das auf einige bildschirme verteilt...

das komische ist es kam erst nach einem neustart!

hatte das prob gestern auch schonmal, nur da hatte ich die festplatte  entfernt und danne ging es wieder...

jetzt habe ich es wieder und ich habe den lappi schonwieder komplett zerlegt,  alle bauteile entfernt, alles neu zusammen gebaut, cmos batt  entfernt (da evl. bios fehler)...aber nichts.

ich weis nicht ob es vllt. was damit zutuhen hat, aber als ich gestern  rmclock installiert hatte und nen neustart gemacht habe war das mit dem  bildschirm so.
nun hatte ich vorhin nochmal mit rmclock rumgespielt und nun ist das  wieder, meint ihr das hängt mit dem prog zusammen?

aber dadurch das ich die cmos batt raus habe und die festplatte auch ab  war und das prob immernoch was hängt es warscheinlich nicht mit dem prog  zusammen...

hiiiilfe^^                  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich glaube es ist der grafikprozessor, nun kann man garnichts mehr erkennen, es sind garkeine farben mehr vorhanden nur noch bissel schwarz weiß, in den 6 fenstern, nun isser durch, naja hat doch 14 monate gehalten...toll...12 monate war garantie, was will man den mehr...

EDIT EDIT: mit fällt grade nochwas ein, bevor der neugestartet hatte habe ich grade neue treiber gedownloadet und die festplatte defragmentiert, danne hatte er sich aufgehangen und danne kam nen blue-screen. ich weis nicht was jetzt dastand, aber sicher wenn nur der desktop ausfallen würde käme das ja nicht oder, also sicherlich doch einfach nur die graka platt oder???

EDIT EDIT EDIT: hier mal nochein video was bzw. was nicht passiert.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7654339/medion_md96970_grafik_bildschirmfehler


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

In dem Video sieht man ja, dass die Grafikfehler sofort nach dem Anschalten auftreten.
D.h. bereits vor dem laden des Betriebssystems (und damit bevor irgendwelche Programme oder Treiber geladen werden können).

Mit dem von dir durchgeführten CMOS-Reset sind auch (mögliche) falsche Bios Einstellungen auzuschließen. Da es sich bei der verbauten Grafikkarte (wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe: nVIDIA GeForce 9300M G mit 128MB GDDR3 Speicher) nicht um eine Shared-Variante handelt, wäre auch ein RAM-Defekt auszuschließen.

Somit würde ich sagen, dass die Grafikkarte (VRAM) defekt ist.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

jut ok, kann ich eigendlich ihrgendwie einen externen monitor erzwingen das der mit das bild ggf. dort anzeigt aber ich weis das nicht der monitor einen weg hat?

weil wenn das teil oben ist und ich drücke die monitor taste steht noch ihrgendwas da, aber da kann ich halt nichts erkennen was dasteht...

ansonsten habe ich jetzt erstmal den händler an der angel, mal schauen was der wegen der garantie sagt.

ansonsten, was denkt ihr zu dem föhn trick?
(gpu mit den föhn erhitzen sodas lötstellen in der gpu sich wieder verbinden)
es gibt ja diverse geräte wo das funzt, egal ob der xbox,ps3,beamern oder auch bei anderen laptops...


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Würde ich auch tippen, das der Vram kaputt ist.

Erhitzen bringt da nix, das stellt ja nur die Verbindungen wieder her und repariert dir ja nix.
defekter vram - Google-Suche

Hier sind mal Bilder die deinen ähnlich sind, da wars auch defekter Vram.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ansonsten, was denkt ihr zu dem föhn trick?
> (gpu mit den föhn erhitzen sodas lötstellen in der gpu sich wieder verbinden)
> es gibt ja diverse geräte wo das funzt, egal ob der xbox,ps3,beamern oder auch bei anderen laptops...


 
Kennst du den Backofen Trick? (Aber nur, wenn es keine Garanite mehr gibt).

Edit:

Dein Problem scheint kein Einzelfall bei der Serie zu sein: http://www.medion-portal.de/topic112.html


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

aber zuerst waren es ja nur 6 bildschirme in 4 bit optik, da konnt man ja noch minimal was erkennen, war das da auch schon der vram?
weil da hieß es zuerst nur evl. sogar nur das monitor kabel...

wie ist denn der defekt aufgetreten, ich meine war ja nur aufeinmal nen bluescreen und danne erstmal 6 screen (halt wo man noch etwas erkennen konnte) und jetzt schaut das ganze halt so aus.

weil in meinen augen kam der fehler ja zu folge von überhitzung, oder?
und überzitzung wäre ja in meinen augen auf eine defekte lötstelle drauf hinzusehen...

oder bin ich auf dem falschen dampfer?

EDIT: ja ich weis das nb dat seine macken damit...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Welches Bauteil (Grafik, Mobo, Monitorkabel) konkret defekt ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht 100%ig sagen. Da hilft nur austauschen, oder ausprobieren.

Wenn es tatsächlich "nur" an der Leitung zum Monitor liegen sollte, kannst du das über den externen Monitor ausprobieren. Problem wird nur sein, diesen zu aktivieren, wenn du nichts sehen kannst. Bei ATI gibt es ein Hotkey dafür, aber bei nvidia...?
Hast du mal versucht den externen Monitor vor dem Start anzuschließen? Sollte der Treiber noch funktionieren, könnte es sein, dass der Externe gleich gefunden und angebunden (gecloned) wird.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

nein, keine chance, ich bekomme nen exterenen monitor nicht an egal was ich mache, und wenn ich halt die bildschirmtaste an dem nb drücke steht immer ihrgendwas da, aber hilft mir halt nicht da ich nichts erkennen kann, daher hatte ich ja schon gefragt ob ich einen externen monitor vom laptop ihrgendwie erzwingen kann...?

das ganze nächste problem ist sagen wir mal medion gibt ein ok wegen der garantie, woran könnten die erkennen das ich das ding doch schonmal auf hatte? ich meine da war kein sicherheitsaufkleber und spuren sind da auch nicht das man sagen könnt "oh der hat den schonmal aufgehabt"


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2010)

Die können das unteranderem daran merken das ein Lack, der bei der Fertigung an den Verschraubungen angebracht wurde (ähnlich wie Schraubensicher) gebrochen ist oder fehlt.
Aber dann sagste einfach du hättest vor geraumer Zeit mal die Lüftungskanäle sauber gamacht .


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

naja, das ist auch ein thema mit dem ich mich mal befasst hatte, und zwar ist der lack auch nicht ab, sondern rückstände sind auch noch jetzt an der schraube, aber wie sah die schraube das erste mal aus als ich sie losgeschraubt hatte im vergleich zu jetzt...genauso, daher denke ich mal das die das nicht so bemerken...ich meine diese sicherheitsaufkleber waren ja immer eindeutig, aber das ganze an den schrauben zu sehen, das denke ich jetzt nicht so...

nochmal am rande, als der fehler das erste mal da war ging der ja wieder weg, warum das denn wenns eigendlich defekt ist?

und, wie ist denn der defekt überhaupt aufgetreten, ich meine war ja nur aufeinmal nen  bluescreen und danne 6-screen..

weil in meinen augen kam der fehler ja zu folge von überhitzung, oder?
und überzitzung wäre ja in meinen augen auf eine defekte lötstelle drauf  hinzusehen...

EDIT: ich weis nicht wie wichtig diese info ist aber als der fehler war und ich noch etwas gesehen hatte war (soweit ich das erkannt hatte) keine grafikkarte mehr im geräte manager sowie kein nvidia symbol mehr in der taskleiste, vllt. hilft das noch etwas mehr zu sagen was es auch noch sein könnte, bisjetzt wurde ja nur vram gesagt, aber da würde doch noch eigendlich die graka im sys dasein oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> nochmal am rande, als der fehler das erste mal da war ging der ja wieder weg, warum das denn wenns eigendlich defekt ist?


 
Wenn das Problem durch einen Haarriss (z.B. in den Lötpunkten) verursacht wird, kann es durch aus sein, dass durch die Bewegung des Boards (beim ein- ausbauen der Festplatte; lösen und anziehen der Gehäuseschrauben) das Problem kurzzeitig nicht mehr auftritt.




Mr.Savage schrieb:


> EDIT: ich weis nicht wie wichtig diese info ist aber als der fehler war und ich noch etwas gesehen hatte war (soweit ich das erkannt hatte) keine grafikkarte mehr im geräte manager sowie kein nvidia symbol mehr in der taskleiste, vllt. hilft das noch etwas mehr zu sagen was es auch noch sein könnte, bisjetzt wurde ja nur vram gesagt, aber da würde doch noch eigendlich die graka im sys dasein oder?


 
Der VRAM (Videospeicher) gehört zur Grafikkarte, wie die Butter zum Butterbrötchen (was dümmeres ist mir auf die Schnelle nicht eingefallen ). Wenn ein VRAM-Defekt vorliegt, ist die Graka defekt.

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Grafikkarte ganz aus dem Gerätemanager verschwunden ist? Ist nicht evtl. ein gelbes Dreieck mit Ausrufezeichen zu sehen gewesen?


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

kann ich dir leider nicht mit 100 %tiger sicherheit sagen, da ich es kaum lesen konnt (un nun sowieso nicht mehr^^)

ich kann nur sicher sagen das das nvidia symbol weg war, bzw. auch mit rechtsklick auf desktop kein nvidia mehr da war.

das was du jetzt sagst mit dem haarriss könnt sogar sinn ergeben, ich hatte den fehler, habe festplattenschacht aufgeschraubt, festplatte rausgenommen und angemacht, danne ging es wieder. danne hatte ich wieder alles zusammengebaut. danne hatte der sich aufgehangen>bluescreen>wieder mehrere bilder, ich wieder alles zerlegt und daduch isses vllt. sogar noch schlimmer geworden>nichts mehr zu erkennen...

hmm...nun läuchtet mir das ganze zumindest ein wie es hätte sein können...also vllt. doch nur ne lötstelle die durch bewegen komplett gelöst wurde...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Jupp, das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.

Aber bevor du nun den Fön oder den Backofen anmachst, würde ich erst das mit der Garantie klären.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

jojo mache ich auch, nur ist mir schon fast die lust bissel vergangen als ich gelesen habe "wenn medion fehler feststellt die nicht die garantie beanspruchen werden diese automatisch repariert und in rechnung gestellt" ich will nicht nochmehr kohle in den fehlkauf reinstecken...

naja ich warte noch auf die antwort vom händler ob das ganze als kulanz-fall zählt oder ob sich die quer stellen...

aso nochmal zum backofen bzw. fön...
kann ich das ganze board überhaupt in den ofen stecken weil manschen teilen wird die hitze sicher nicht gefallen, daher dachte ich halt eher punktuell an den fön.
(so hier: YouTube - PS 3 YLOD Reparieren !!!! Teil 5 )

gruß stephan


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Den Ofen erhitzt man in den Grakafällen meist nur zwischen 120° und 200°. Bei den Temperaturen wird die Karte dann ca. 30min bis 10min (je Backtemperatur) gebacken. Selbst bei 10 min. unter 200° sollte dem Board nichts passieren (mit Betonung auf sollte ), wenn du alle Teile, wie im Video abmontierst.

Der Fön im Video erhitzt die Luft auf 400° (mit einem handelsüblichen Haarfön wird das schon mal nichts), im Zweifel könnte da viel mehr passieren. Und da nicht sicher ist, welche Lötstelle betroffen ist, wirst du vermutlich auch nicht drum herum kommen größzügiger zu arbeiten.

Aber wenn du einen Industrie-Fön zur Hand hast, warum nicht ausprobieren. Die Fön Methode hört sich eigentlich einfacher und praktikabler an, ist aber sicherlich nicht weniger "gefährlich" als die Backofenmethode.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

ja naja es geht mit ja nur um die kleinen 100 anderen bauteile die auf dem board verbaut sind, wie zb. plastestecker, dioden und was weis ich nicht noch alles^^

aber trotzdem, kannst du ihrgendwie sagen wo ungefähr der vram sitzt? oder kann man das nicht so genau?

EDIT: habe auch rausgefunden dadurch das der gpu hängend im lappi sitzt und halt nur angelötet ist und dazu kommt noch der fehlende druck vom kühler kann es da auch sein das sich die lötstellen gelöst haben (gab halt zeiten da lief das teil bei 95-105°C), das sind alles solche dinge...da frage ich mich doch, wie hohl sind mansche hersteller, sowas kann man einfach besser lösen! :X


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

> ja naja es geht mit ja nur um die kleinen 100 anderen bauteile die auf dem board verbaut sind, wie zb. plastestecker, dioden und was weis ich nicht noch alles



Bei 100° wird da noch nichts schmelzen oder kaputt gehen. Glaubt man aber an ein Erfolg mit den Lötpunkten, sind 100° eigentlich zu wenig, da Lötzinn einen Schmelzpunkt ab ~190° hat. Aber du hast vermutlich recht, bei 200° wäre mir -bei den ganzen Teilen auf dem Mobo- auch etwas mulmig zumute.

Der VRAM sitzt gleich neben der GPU (je nach Karte etwas näher dran oder weiter weg).
Wenn du dein Board ausbaust, wäre es bestimmt hilfreich ein Bild von der Platine zu sehen.

Wenn du einen entsprechenden Fön hast, kannst du ja bei der (im Edit genannten) "Bruchstelle" anfangen.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

ja das bei 100°C noch nichts anfängt sich zu "entlöten" ist klar, das wäre ja richtig schlimm, da hätte man dannen nen leeres bord zum schluss^^ 

aber durch diese temperaturen (hohen temps.) wird das lötzin totzdem schon gewisser maßen weich, und durch abkühlen wieder hart, und das einige 100 mal das ist eifach zu viel, daher tritt der bekannte fehler ja auf, durch die hitze, siehe zb. die xbox 360 die wird auch richtig heiß, an die 100°C, genau so wie die ps3, genau das gleiche (das netz ist voll davon), und ihrgendwann tritt bei den konsolen der hitzetod ein. durch diese ständige dehnung des materials und das "angeweichte" zinn reißen die stellen früher oder später auf, aber da die hitze zu gering ist schmelzen die beiden stellen nicht wieder zusamm, deshalb entsteht eine kalte lötstelle und diese hat keinen bzw. zu geingen kontakt. 

(ich hoffe habe es verständlich erklar, wenn ich so durch meinen kopf gehe sollte das sogar stimmen, klingt zumindest gut  )

gruß Stephan


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ja das bei 100°C noch nichts anfängt sich zu "entlöten" ist klar, das wäre ja richtig schlimm, da hätte man dannen nen leeres bord zum schluss^^



Hehe, das wäre schlecht 



Mr.Savage schrieb:


> (ich hoffe habe es verständlich erklar, wenn ich so durch meinen kopf gehe sollte das sogar stimmen, klingt zumindest gut  )



Das hast du sehr gut erklärt und ist für mich auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

oh bin ich gut 

ja...ne...also heißt wieder hitze ist niemals gut, verdammt. hätte ich das teil mal lieber schon vor nem halben jahr gereinigt aber ne...nun habe ich es gemacht und siehe da, nun habe ich den salat, nur weil ich was gutes tuhen wollte...

man kann es technik aber auch nie recht machen^^


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2010)

Hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer...


----------



## Mr.Savage (14. Juli 2010)

also was sagt uns das, laptop im vakuum stehen lassen, da ist wenigstens kein staub 

ne, naja da kann man nur sofort reinigen wenn temp. unterscheide deutlich zu sehen sind, sonst isses halt zu spät...

aber da kammer ja eigendlich auch garnichts anders machen, außer...vllt. soein hässlichen staubgitter auf den ansaugschlitz kleben...könnt man sich ja mal gedanken machen...besser das abwaschen als wie das ganze teil auseinander nehmen zu müssen...


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, in der Regel reicht es ja auch die Tastatur des Laptops zu entfernen. Von dort aus kann man die wichtigsten Sachen reinigen.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kennst du den Backofen Trick? (Aber nur, wenn es keine Garanite mehr gibt).



^^^^^-> typischer Fall von Dau Alarm <-


°all
das Teil ist ganz klar hin 
einschicken als Garantie Fall , alles andere ist Unsinn weil ja selbst beim
booten das schon kommt  kann es auch kein Fehler vom Treiber oder Windows sein .

lt meiner Infos ist das vom 30. Aug. 2008
also es ist noch Garantie drauf ! Medion/Aldi gewährt ja 3 Jahre Garantie ,
auf keinem Fall aufmachen und selber da rum basteln !




Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ja das bei 100°C noch nichts anfängt sich zu "entlöten" ist klar, das wäre ja richtig schlimm, da hätte man dannen nen leeres bord zum schluss^^
> 
> aber durch diese temperaturen (hohen temps.) wird das lötzin totzdem schon gewisser maßen weich, und durch abkühlen wieder hart, und das einige 100 mal das ist eifach zu viel, daher tritt der bekannte fehler ja auf, durch die hitze, siehe zb. die xbox 360 die wird auch richtig heiß, an die 100°C,
> (ich hoffe habe es verständlich erklar, wenn ich so durch meinen kopf gehe sollte das sogar stimmen, klingt zumindest gut  )
> ...


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

bei einem Bau Teil Brand im Rechner werden auch Temperaturen eines Feuers erreicht
da löten sich dann die Bau Teile von selber ab, aber nicht bei 100/250 c  schon .


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

naja meister danne erkläre mir doch mal bitte wie das ganze danne bei ps3, xbox und anderen notebooks oder grafikkarten ist die nachgelötet, mit dem fön stark erhitzt, oder in den backofen gesteckt werden, warum geht das danne aufeinmal wieder???

erkläre mir das doch bitte mal meister...


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^^^-> typischer Fall von Dau Alarm <-



Das sagst du dann mal all denen, die damit ihre Graka wieder zum laufen bekommen haben .



amdintel schrieb:


> °all
> 
> das Teil ist ganz klar hin



Wow! Das ist uns ja gar nicht aufgefallen!



simpel1970 schrieb:


> In dem Video sieht man ja, dass die Grafikfehler sofort nach dem Anschalten auftreten.
> 
> D.h. bereits vor dem laden des Betriebssystems (und damit bevor irgendwelche Programme oder Treiber geladen werden können).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

ne simpel, lasse ruig mal amdintel erklären warum das ganze hier nur "pc dau" ist (ich schätze mal das soll "quatsch" oder so heißen...)

also amdintel danne erkläre mir doch mal bitte wie das ganze danne bei ps3, xbox und  anderen notebooks oder grafikkarten ist die nachgelötet, mit dem fön  stark erhitzt, oder in den backofen gesteckt werden, warum geht das  danne aufeinmal wieder???

nenne mir einen grund warum das ganze quatsch ist und schon haste mich vllt. überzeugt, und wenn du mir keinen grund nennen kannst...danne naja, war das ne null nummer 

ps: ich will dich net angreifen o.ä. aber ohne grund zu sagen das das albern ist kann jeder!

gruß Stephan

EDIT: ich habe grade vom händler die antwort bekommen das der erst in 1-2 wochen die info von medion bekommt ob das noch im garantiefall ist, ich setzte jatzt den riskannten schritt auf und versuche es einfach mit den heißluft fön... >>no risk no fun<<

ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

ja genau der Akoya MD96970  ist ein Aldi Notbook und keine  Grafikkarte 
und darauf hat er noch Garantie.



Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ich melde mich wieder.



lieber nicht !


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

@amdintel: liest du eigentlich die Posts auch durch, die du kritisierst?


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

"ich meld mich wieder>lieber nicht"

was willsten du jetzt eigendlich, wieso soll ich mich nicht wieder melden...nur weil du keine kritik vertragen kannst!

@amdintel: bitte spamme jetzt meinen thead nicht mehr!


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

so meine freunde 

_Kennst du  den Backofen Trick? (Aber nur, wenn es keine Garanite  mehr gibt).
_
    ^^^^^->  typischer Fall von Dau Alarm <-

für diese aussage würde ich dir jetzt so gerne in den hintern treteten!!!

@all

ja was soll ich sagen, 20 sec über, 20sec unter den gpu chip, danne nochmal 10sec über und unter den chip, dazwichen immer alles abkühlen lassen und siehe da, es funzt wieder alles 

also was amdintel erzählt stimmt nicht, vertraut auf euch selber, ich habe es auch gemacht, auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt nochmal paar min drüber überlegt habe, aber für jemanden der techniches verständniss hat, ergibt auch alles sinn was ich über das thema geschrieben habe!

habe auch noch paar vids gemacht zum beweis.
(lade danne noch hoch, bin grade zu happy^^)

so bei weiteren fragen oder antworten schreibt einfach 

gruß Stephan


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

Klasse, dass es geklappt hat. Freut mich sehr...für dich und für die "Backofentheorie" .

Wäre dennoch zu begrüßen, dass Kritiken und Äußerungen von allen sachlich und konstruktiv bleiben.


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

kein ding werde ich auch weiter unterlassen nur wenn jemand kommt, sich warscheinlich noch nie mit dem thema befasst hat und danne alles für quatsch hinstellt finde ich das dennoch sche...! sorry, ist eifach so...

naja ansonsten werde ich nen kleines filmchen zusammenschnibbeln das mal schnell hochladen und zeigen.

ach ps: grade kam ne mail von medion direkt das ich das nb kostenlos zuden einschicken solle, alles auf garantie 
(ist trotzdem die frage ob die das gemerkt hätten das es schon auf war)
<aber egal, hat sich soweiso erledigt )


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ach ps: grade kam ne mail von medion direkt das ich das nb kostenlos zuden einschicken solle, alles auf garantie
> (ist trotzdem die frage ob die das gemerkt hätten das es schon auf war)
> <aber egal, hat sich soweiso erledigt )


 
So was aber auch 
Naja, wenn der Erfolg mit dem Fön nicht lange (an)halten sollte, kannst du ja auf das Angebot von Medion dankend zurück kommen.

Hast du das Filmchen zu den einzelnen Arbeitsschritten gedreht? Wäre eine Prima Sache.


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

ja habe ich, aber halt nur mit handy und das handy nur auf den tisch gestellt, ich lade das danne hoch, da kannste es dir mal ansehen, oder dachtest du an einen guide?

EDIT: alles hochgeladen, hier ist teil 1, den rest bis zum schluss einfach durchklicken 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7656739/medion_akoya_md_96970_grafikchip_reparieren_teil_1


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

Durch den Blickwinkel und das Gegenlicht kann man dir zwar nicht "über die Schulter" blicken, aber das Prinzip und die einfache Handhabung kommen gut rüber (man sieht gleich, dass du das NB schon mehrmals auseinander genommen hast ).

Gelungene Sache!

Guide?!? Ich würde dich nicht davon abhalten...


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

ja naja war halt...mom mal zählen, einmal zum sauber machen, einmal zum fehler suchen und halt zum neu "verlöten" also halt 3mal, vllt. auch 4 mal, habe ihrgendwann aufgehört zu zählen 

ich weis, der blickwinkel ist sehr bescheiden, aber man sieht dadurch auch das man sowas nicht gelernt haben muss um sowas zu machen, leider darf man aber trotzdem keine 2 linken hände haben, aber wenn man sich traut und der sache sicher ist warum denn nicht.


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Cousin hatte das Problem auch schoneinmal. Der Medion-Support hat die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard ausgetauscht, weil sie angeblich defekt waren. Ich hoffe das hilft noch...


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

ne hilft eigendlich nicht, da:

1. hätten sie das sowieso wechseln müssen
2. hätte ich nen anderen laptop bekommen
3. habe ich das problem vorhin selber gelöst.

trotzdem danke für den versuch zu helfen 

gruß Stephan


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß. Nur habe ich auch vorhin erst gelesen, das deine Garantie schon entfallen ist.

Es war auch dasgleiche Notebook - also das MD96970 - welches eben diese 6-"Bildschirmteile" und diese schönen Grafikfehler hatte. Ich würde trotzdem wetten, dass es die Karte nicht mehr lange macht.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> ja habe ich, aber halt nur mit handy und das handy nur auf den tisch gestellt, ich lade das danne hoch, da kannste es dir mal ansehen, oder dachtest du an einen guide?
> 
> EDIT: alles hochgeladen, hier ist teil 1, den rest bis zum schluss einfach durchklicken
> medion akoya md 96970 grafikchip reparieren teil 1 Video - Nikinaus - MyVideo



lad am besten noch mal dein Video  auf eine *Seriöse Web Seite* 
da wo du das hast,  wird man mit Schrott 1&1 Werbung  dicht zugemüllt 
und das Video läßt sich  dadurch nicht abspielen


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Nur habe ich auch vorhin erst gelesen, das deine Garantie schon entfallen ist.
> 
> Es war auch dasgleiche Notebook - also das MD96970 - welches eben diese 6-"Bildschirmteile" und diese schönen Grafikfehler hatte. Ich würde trotzdem wetten, dass es die Karte nicht mehr lange macht.



wieso soll er keine Garantie mehr haben?
meines Erachtens wurde das  MD96970  erstmal im August 2008 bei Aldi verkauft,
das sind bis heute keine 2 Jahre also 5 Wochen hat er noch 
aber  Medion vergibt 3 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

@ amdintel
also zum video, ich weis nicht warum du durch die werbung das vid nicht anschauen kannst, ich bekomme da mal kurz am anfang eine werbung und das war es 

ansonsten, zur garantie, ich weis nicht wieviel du vom thead gelesen hast, aber sicher nicht alles, oder nicht richtig 
es ging darum das ich das teil schonmal auf hatte zum säubern und da wäre ja eigendlich die garantie futsch, aber da es keinerlei versieglung am gerät gibt und ich keine sonstigen "einbruchspuren" gemacht hatte hätte man das schlecht nachweisen können 

@ roccatkone
zur reperatur, die reflow methode ist natürlich nicht mit garantien verbunden wie lange das hält. das ganze hält solange bis die lötstelle wieder reißt.

zum geschehen was innerlich passiert, nur zum verstehen:
aber durch diese temperaturen (hohen temps.) wird das lötzin totzdem  schon gewisser maßen weich, und durch abkühlen wieder hart, und das  einige 100 mal das ist eifach zu viel, daher tritt der bekannte fehler  ja auf, durch die hitze, siehe zb. die xbox 360 die wird auch richtig  heiß, an die 100°C, genau so wie die ps3, genau das gleiche (das netz  ist voll davon), und ihrgendwann tritt bei den konsolen der hitzetod  ein. durch diese ständige dehnung des materials und das "angeweichte"  zinn reißen die stellen früher oder später auf, aber da die hitze zu  gering ist schmelzen die beiden stellen nicht wieder zusamm, deshalb  entsteht eine kalte lötstelle und diese hat keinen bzw. zu geingen  kontakt. 

gruß Stephan


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> @ amdintel
> ansonsten, zur garantie, ich weis nicht wieviel du vom thead gelesen hast, aber sicher nicht alles, oder nicht richtig
> es ging darum das ich das teil schonmal auf hatte zum säubern und da wäre ja eigendlich die garantie futsch, aber da es keinerlei versieglung am gerät gibt und ich keine sonstigen "einbruchspuren" gemacht hatte hätte man das schlecht nachweisen können
> gruß Stephan




nee so einen stuss wie mit Backofen so was lese ich mir nicht weiter druch .
es gibt auch Versiegelungen die man nicht sieht in dem die Schrauben vom Gehäuse mit Siegel Lack im Gewinde ,
ich weiß nicht ob das nicht doch erlaubt sein könnte wenn man sein Book öffnet nur für den Zweck es zu reinigen ?

vielleicht hast du dabei was kaputt gemacht ?
Schau am besten mal nach ob die Anschlüsse das Kabel zum Display noch richtig fest sitzt ,
das könnte nämlich auch daran liegen wenn das sich etwas raus gezogen ist und nicht alle Kontakte mehr haben , das müßte so ein breites  flexibles   Flach band Kabel sein .


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee so einen stuss wie mit Backofen so was lese ich mir nicht weiter druch .



Warum kommentierst du dann etwas, was du nicht durchliest?


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

Mr.Savage schrieb:


> EDIT: ich glaube es ist der grafikprozessor, nun kann man garnichts mehr erkennen, es sind garkeine farben mehr vorhanden nur noch bissel schwarz weiß, in den 6 fenstern, nun isser durch, naja hat doch 14 monate gehalten...toll...12 monate war garantie, was will man den mehr...



Das hab' ich jetzt mal so als (Nichts-)Garantiefall gesehen.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

app wenn ein Ext. Monitor z.b. tadellos geht  ist der Chip nicht kaputt 
und es kann nur am Kabel oder am Display selber liegen


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

also der chip hatte einen weg, das ist klar und ein externer monitor ging auch nicht weil ich den nicht anbekommen habe, da der lappi immer ihrgendwas wollte was ich leider nicht lesen konnt...

alles angeschlossen war auch alles, habe es ja mehrmals zusammengesteckt und gerüttelt danne sogar mit spiritus die steck-kontakte nochmal gereinigt, und immerwieder das gleiche bild.

siehe da, hissel mit dem h-l-fön drüber und nun geht wieder alles, bei jedem 2. ist mit der technik das prob behoben, was willste du denne noch als beweis das diese techniken/tricks funktionieren.

ich hatte ganz ehrlich selber nicht dran gedacht aber hey, ich habe es selber gemacht und kann das nun nur weiter empfehlen.

ps:amdintel ich weis nicht was du bisjetzt gelesen hast aber der lappi geht wieder, habe ihn mit der reflow wieder hin bekommen
und zum evl. beschädigen von mir selber hat auch schonmal simpel 1970 geschrieben, wenn du dir ambesten den thead mal stück für stück durchliest weist du vllt. auch um was es geht bzw. war JETZT grade sache ist (5 seiten ist ja auch nicht viel)


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

der Fehler ist aber nicht behoben damit ,
genau so gut kann ich beim Auto den einen kaputten Keilriemen durch einen Damen Strumpf  ersetzten und erst ein mal ein paar  km damit  fahren .

wollen wir wetten dass das mit den Grafik Fehlern  bald wieder kommt ? 
und vielleicht wurde auch noch ein anderer Neuer Fehler hin zu gefügt das mit der Überhitzung,


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

und wenns in einem jahr wieder kommt mache ich das gleiche halt nochmal.

mensch sieh es doch mal ein es gibt tausende menschen auf der erde die das schon gemacht haben und bei den das schon ewig wieder hält.

wenn die stelle halt wieder aufreißt mache ich den spaß nochmal und fertig.

du bist sicherlich der erst er wenn er sonen fehler hat das trotzdem versucht auch wenn du jetzt denkst das das alles müll ist.

man sollte sich lehren lassen, lasse das mal auf dich wirken


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

ich mache solche PC Dau Reparaturen generell nicht ,
ob nun für andere  ist oder für mich selber 
tausche ich lieber komplett  PC/Book Teile gegen Neue   aus , oder baue aus anderen defekten Geräten heile Teile um  ich habe auch schon mal bei Eby ein defektes Notebook gekauft weil ich Teile zur Reparatur brauchte


----------



## Mr.Savage (15. Juli 2010)

naja wenn man das geld hat ok, danne mag das immer gehen, aber ich als azubi habe da geld dafür mal ganz und garnicht, und ich meine es geht doch, wie lange? ok berechtigte frage aber ich denke mal selber das es gut hält, aber sowas kann man nicht sagen, nich du nicht ich nicht sonst jemand kann sagen wie lange das hält, da man auch genau wie der schaden entstanden ist es passiert in der technik selber und dan kammer nicht weiter reinschauen/zuschauen wie es passiert.

und ganz klar ist auch sowas kann man als repservic wo es auf garantie geht sowieso nicht machen, logisch. aber so privat für bastler ist das glaube ein sehr gute möglichkeit und wer es selber machen kann, WARUM NICHT?


----------



## amdintel (16. Juli 2010)

wenn man das selber reparieren kann "ich meine Fachgerecht " und nicht Dau mäßig man keine Garantie mehr hat ist ein 2. kaputtes Bock als Ersatzlager oft  billiger als wenn du das zum Hersteller einschickst falls der keine Ersatz  Teile raus rückt , so ist nun mal die Realität ,

wenn ich ein kapptes Book für 30 € kaufe wo nur das Display hin ist, ist das billiger als wenn ich das zum Hersteller schicke bei einigen  Sachen . 

oft berechnen die Hersteller eine s.g. Reparatur Pauschale das  kann manchmal lohnen  wenn was teures kaputt ist ,aber auch manchmal auch zu teuer sein wenn nur eine Kleinigkeit kaputt ist wie z.b. Strom Stecker ...v so was kostet als Ersatzteil 5 € z.b.
 man kann ja die Hotline anrufen und sich erst mal vorher erkundigen , hin und wieder ist das aber auch mit den Notebook Reparaturen bei den Herstellern so eine Sache bekommste oft kaputter zurück (Bericht Ct. Magazin TV HR), als es mal war, 
gibt da also von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterscheide, 
also da legen ich dann doch lieber selber Hand an und kann dann 100% sicher sein das alles ok ist .

Es gibt aber auch s.g freie Werkstätten wo man sich so was reparieren lassen kann und ist oft günstiger als bei  Hersteller , die machen das genau so wie ich und kaufen defekte Geräte als Ersatz Lager auf .
aber da sollte man sich erst mal vorher erkundigen welche freie Werkstatt gut ist bevor man da hin geht.


----------



## Mr.Savage (16. Juli 2010)

ne, also ich werde sicherlich immer diese "dau" technik anwenden, ich habe halt nicht reingesteckt und alles geht problemlos.

ihrgendwie klingt dein post wie von einem händler, der auf deutsch sagen will "das geht nicht das können sie nicht selber reparieren, lassen sie mich das lieber teuer reparieren"

habe mir vllt. auch nicht alles richtig durchgelesen, den das ist für mich dau...

sorry, kommt einfach so rüber.

ABER wir sollten ambesten das ganze thema zwichen uns lassen, denn ich werde sicher immer eine andere meinung haben wie du und du eine andere meinung wie ich. wir könnten jetzt noch 1000 seiten und ne mille posts machen wir werden immer unsere persönliche meinung haben daher will ich jetzt einen sauberen strich unter die sache zwichen uns machen!

PUNKT und ENDE


----------



## amdintel (16. Juli 2010)

bin kein Händler halte  von dieser Art von Reparatur  fusch   nichts , obwohl das ja keine Reparatur ist, 
 wie ích schon sagte das wird mit Sicherheit wieder kommen mit den Fehlern , vieleihct auch schon wenn der Chip ma im Dauer betrieb eine weile sehr warum wird .


----------



## Mr.Savage (16. Juli 2010)

ich weis, haste ja nun auch schön öffters gesagt, kann ja auch sein, aber jetzt geht er und fertig.


----------



## Elektroklaus (10. August 2010)

Also ich hatte den gleichen Fehler und konnte ihn reparieren.
echt!!!
Lösung:
Durch thermische Spannungen wird eine Lötstelle im Bereich 
Grafikchip und VideoRAM schadhaft.
Ich habe dies mit einem Heißluftfön gemacht.
Ein normaler Fön heizt dabei die Unterseite
Beim ersten mal hielt es nur zwei Wochen
beim zweitenmal mehr Temperatur verwendet
Hält nun 3 Monate
ich habe dazu ein Stück Lötzinn auf den Cip gelegt
Daran konnte ich den Schmelzpunkt erkennen.

Der ganze Lapi wird konstruktionsbedingt viel viel zu heiß
Meiner Meinung kann dieser ausschließlich im Energiesparmodus betrieben werden.
Gruß von
Elektroklaus


----------



## Mr.Savage (10. August 2010)

naja, hast es ja so ähnlich wie ich gemacht, muss allerdings sagen das es bei mir auch erst nur 2 wochen gehalten hatte (war auch zu kurz, wollte halt erstmal nicht zu lange machen)

nun hatte ich es deutlich länger gemacht und bisjetzt hält es, wie halt gesagt, man kann nie garantieren wie lange das hält.


----------

